# November 2012 Group Book Count



## Geoffrey

It's November already and time to start a new list up ....

*November Reading List*
121. *School For Scumbags - Danny King* - Lad Lit - 5560 locations - finished Nov 3
122. *The Passage - Justin Cronin* - Apocalypse - 17355 locations - finished Nov 10
123. *Back Home - RJ Scott* - M/M Romance - 2481 locations - finished Nov 11
*The Signal and the Noise - Nate Silver* - Non-Fiction - 11820 locations - 7% complete
124. *World-Mart - Leigh M. Lane* - Dystopia - 4281 locations - finished Nov 13
125. *Wool Omnibus Edition - Hugh Howey* - Apocalypse - 7902 locations - finished Nov 16
126. *Eon - Greg Bear* - Science Fiction - 8336 locations - finished Nov 21
127. *Gulliver Takes Five - Justin Luke Zirilli* - Gay fiction - 4479 locations - finished Nov 23
128. *Black as Snow - Nick Nolan* - Fiction - 5763 locations - 21% complete

*November TBR List*
129. *http://www.amazon.com/dp/ /?tag=kbpst-20 - *
130. *Star Trek: Cold Equations: Silent Weapons - David Mack* - Nov 27 Release
131. *Trapped - Kevin Hearne* - Nov 27 Release


----------



## mistyd107

37. Lonesome Dove-Larry McMurtry 858 pgs 17,967 loc(10/26/12-11/15/12) 5/5 stars
38. Power Trip Prequel-Jackie Collins 29 pgs 321 loc(11/5/12) 3/5 stars
39. Silenced by the Yams(Barbara Marr,#3)-Karen Cantwell 147 pgs 2,368(11/17-11/19/12)3.5/5 stars
40. The Vow-Krickitt Carpenter 180 pgs 2,279 loc (11/19/12-11/20/12) 3/5 stars
41. The Witness-Nora Roberts 488 pgs 8,563 loc (11/24/12-11/28/12) 5/5 stars


----------



## drenee

To Sir Philip, With Love.  Julia Quinn.  Kindle.  
Mariana.  Susanna Kearsley.  Kindle. 


Queen Hereafter: A Novel of Margaret of Scotland.  Susan Fraser King.  Audible.  
Petronella Saves Nearly Everyone.  Dene Low. Audible.


----------



## Jaasy

180.1   Whatever You Like by Maureen Smith, finished*****
181.2   A heartbeat Away by Maureen Smith, finished****
182.3   Power Family by David Weaver, finished****
183.4   Already Taken by Love Lee, finished****


----------



## Geemont

*NO.**TITLE**AUTHOR**SUBJECT**FORMAT**LENGTH**FINISHED**RATING*1. _Lemprière's Dictionary _Lawrence NorfolkHistorical NovelKindle 11571 locations  Quit Reading at 18272. _Bad Ronald _Jack VanceCrimeKindle 3340 locations 11/03/20123.50 Stars3. _Work Song _Ivan DoigNovelKindle 3918 locations 11/07/20123.00 Stars4. _The Evil Friendship _Vin PackerCrimeKindle 3010 locations 11/12/20123.99 Stars5. _The Cheap-Eaters _Thomas BernhardNovelDTB 127 pages 11/13/20124.00 Stars6. _Eon _Greg BearScience FictionAudio 17:09 hours 11/15/20124.25 Stars7. _Wool Omnibus _Hugh HoweyScience FictionKindle 8217 locations 11/19/20123.75 Stars8. _The Flesh Eaters _L.A. MorseCrimeKindle 3042 locations 11/22/20122.99 Stars9. _Papillon _Henri CharriereMemoirKindle 9872 locations 11/27/20123.00 Stars10. _Townie _Andre Dubus IIIMemoirAudio 14:34 hours 11/29/20123.99 Stars11. _Last Exit to Brooklyn _Hubert Selby, Jr.NovelKindle 3691 locations  Currently Reading12. _The Third Reich _Roberto BolañoNovelAudio 8:53 hours  Currently Reading
[br]
***** Reading Stats For 2012 *****

* FORMAT** JAN** FEB** MAR** APR** MAY** JUN** JUL** AUG** SEP** OCT** NOV** DEC** TOTAL*Locations22,987​27,605​28,107​34,823​47,329​43,737​28,887​32,690​30,013​34,807​31,399​0​362,384​Pages1,277​715​1,122​624​957​934​599​603​452​608​127​0​8,018​Audio39:28​36:03​29:49​35:15​15:54​43:08​34:51​40:46​37:34​45:08​31:43​0:00​389:39​


----------



## chipotle

Fly Away Home by Jennifer Weiner - okay
Yarn Harlot: The Secret Life of a Knitter by Stephanie Pearl-McPhee - good
Dream Lake by Lisa Kleypas (Friday Harbor #2) - okay


----------



## djgross

The Vanishing Point Val McDermid 11/2
Oxford Messed Up Andrea Kayne Kaufman 11/4
What I Did For a Duke: Pennyroyal Green Series Julie Ann Long 11/5
Fourth Grave Beneath My Feet (Charley Davidson Series) Darynda Jones 11/8
Still Life with Shape-shifter Sharon Shinn 11/10


----------



## Maxx

November 2012

1.  Swan Song (kindle) as of 11/1/12 on page 439, completed 11/29/12, 425 pages read
2.  The Shadow of the Wind (dtb) as of 11/1/12 on page 56, 0 pages read
3.  Anna Dressed in Blood (audiobook) as of 11/1/12 on page 128, 0 pages read
4.  The Boy in the Striped Pajamas (audiobook) as of 11/1/12 on page 161, completed 11/2/12, 79 pages read
5.  Gone Girl (audiobook) began 11/2/12, completed 11/12/12, 432 pages read
6.  The Body (audiobook) began 11/12/12, completed 11/18/12, 146 pages read
7.  Eyes of the Dragon (audiobook) began 11/18/12, completed 11/28/12, 384 pages read
8.  Wild (audiobook)  began 11/28/12, as of 11/30/12 on page 69

Pages Read in November:  1535
Books Read in November:  5
Pages Read in 2012:  12760
Books Read in 2012:  32


----------



## izzy

90. Seven Years To Sin by Slyvia Day (10/26-11/04)
91. Touch Of Power by Maria V. Snyder (11/05-11/07)
92. Eighty Days Of Blue by Vina Jackson (11/08-11/12)
93. Existence by Abbi Glines (11/15-11/16)
94. Iron Kissed by Patricia Briggs (11/19-11/20)
95. Predestined by Abbi Glines (11/16-11/20)
96. Never Seduce A Scot by Maya Banks (11/13-11/23)
97. The Pleasures Of Winter by Evie Hunter (11/23-11/24)
98. If I Were You by Lisa Renee Jones (11/24-11/26)
99. Forever Girl by Rebecca Hamilton (11/24-11/29)
100. Spider's Bite (Elemental Assassin #1) by Jennifer Estep (11/24-11/--)
101. Pilgrim Of The Sky by Natania Barron (11/27-11/--)


----------



## Toby

1. 12:03 PM by Richard A. Lupoff 11/4/12
2. Celia and the Faires by Karen McQuestion 11/6/12
3. The Physician (Cole) (Cole Trilogy #1) by Noah Gordon 11/12/12
4. Practicing the Power of Now by Eckhart Tolle 11/14/12
5. Stillness Speaks by Eckhard Tolle 11/14/12
6. Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire (#4) by J. K. Rowling
7. Shaman (Cole) ((Cole Trilogy #2) by Noah Gordon 11/29/12


----------



## drenfrow

*Date Finished **Book **Author **Loc./Pages **Genre **Format **Rating *11/1 Cetaganda Lois McMaster Bujold  3885 loc. Science Fiction Kindle * ★★★★ *11/2 Magic Strikes Ilona Andrews  310 pp. Urban Fantasy Audio * ★★★★★ *11/3 Ethan of Athos Lois McMaster Bujold  2828 loc. Science Fiction kindle * ★★★ *11/3 Magic Bleeds Ilona Andrews  349 pp. Urban Fantasy Audio * ★★★★★ *11/4 Labyrinth Lois McMaster Bujold  1390 loc. Science Fiction Kindle * ★★★ *11/8 A Cast Off Coven juliet Blackwell  323 pp. PN Mystery Paper * ★★★ *11/9 Magic Slays Ilona Andrews  308 pp. Urban Fantasy Audio * ★★★★★ *11/11 The Trouble with Magic Madelyn ALt  261 pp. Mystery Paper * ★★★ *11/16 The Distant Land of My Father Bo Caldwell  5647 loc. Historical Fiction Kindle * ★★★★ *11/17 Eon Greg Bear  512 pp. Science Fiction Audio * ★★★ *11/17 Magic Graves Ilona Andrews  30 pp. Urban Fantasy Kindle * ★★★★ *11/18 Magic Mourns Ilona Andrews  90 pp. Urban Fantasy Kindle * ★★★★ *11/20 Magic Dreams Ilona Andrews  86 pp. Urban Fantasy Kindle * ★★★★★ *11/19 To Marry an English Lord Gail MacColl  8853 loc.. Non Fiction Kindle * ★★★★ *11/25 Wool Omnibus Hugh Howey  7902 loc. Science Fiction Kindle * ★★★★ *11/28 Death Masks Jim Butcher  451 pp. Urban Fantasy Audio * ★★★★ *11/29 FloodgatesMary Anna Evans  4735 loc. Mystery Kindle * ★★★ *


----------



## LauraB

* In Progress*
Les Miserables, Hugo

* Completed*
Sarum
Harry Potter 1-4


----------



## Geoffrey

LauraB said:


> * In Progress*
> Sarum, Edward Rutherfurd


oooooh I love that book. I've read it 3 or so times and I hope you love it as much as I do ....


----------



## LauraB

I am really enjoying it.


----------



## joanne29

1. That Bird Has My Wings by Jarvis Jay Masters 281 pgs 11/4
2. Iced By Karen Marie Moning 394 pgs. 11/24
3.


----------



## gina1230

1.  A Hint of Heather by Rebecca Hagan Lee (PBK)
2.  Sunshine by Robin McKinley (Audible)
3.  Spanish Serenade by Jennifer Blake (Prime)
4.  Storm Front by Jim Butcher (Audible)
5.  Amethyst by Lauren Royal (Kindle)
6.  Dead Men Kill by L Ron Hubbard (Audio)
7.  Skulduggery Pleasant by Derek Landy (Audio)
8.  The Art of Seducing A Naked Werewolf by Molly Harper


----------



## mooshie78

1.  Charon's Claw: Neverwinter Saga Book 2--R.A. Salvatore (started 10/25)
2.  American Gods--Neil Gaiman (Started 11/17)

Finished 4 books in January
Finished 1 book in February
Finished 5 books in March
Finished 2 books in April
Finished 2 books in May
Finished 0 Books in June
Finished 2 Books in July
Finished 3 Books in August
Finished 1 Book in September
Finished 3 Books in October
Finished 41 books in 2011


----------

